# كامل  في نفسه



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ما معنى كاملا في نفسه في السياق التالي
ورد في نطاق بيان شروط ولاية القاضي : "والذي يعتبر في جواز ولاية القاضي ونفاذ حكمه خمسة شروط : أولها أن يكون كاملا في نفسه والثاني الذكورة
(من كتاب أدب القاضي للماوردي)
جزيتم خيرا


----------



## Sun-Shine

أظن أنه يقصد كامل العقل والجسد
وكمال العقل :أن لا يكون صغيرا لايؤخذ بكلامه أو مجنونا أو سفيها وغيره 
وكمال الجسد أو البدن أي سلامته وسلامة حواسه فلا يكون أصما أو أعمى


----------

